# Satélites meteo, programas



## cmg (10 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

Boas
Não sei se há algum tópico sobre o assunto; não encontrei. 
Que programas há, Windows para descodificar e mostrar imagens dos satélites meteo? 
Obrigado 
Cumps


----------

